# Need help making my Seaweed wig - Old Gregg!



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

This girl's got it spot on!

http://images.cosplay.com/photos/20/2030684.jpg

Any idea what she could have used or how she's attached it?

xxx


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I just made a wig for my rag doll costume. It's a little different, but I just bought a cheap winter cap and sewed the yarn to the cap.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like that girl used fake leaves from a craft store.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

what about cheap plastic aquarium plants stitched to a green hat?









ya could probably cut kelp shapes outta felt real easy.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just gonna suggest aquarium plants. They'd be easy to find & I'm sure there won't be a run on the fake plant section in Petsmart like there'd be a run on anything in Michaels.

The girl in the pic looks like she took any one of the billion types of floral fakes that Michaels or any other craft store has this time of year & just painted them green & glued 'em together.

Or maybe glued 'em then painted them, whatever, but that's what it looks like to me, fake fall leaves painted green.


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

artificial greenery from Michaels would be my guess too. Maybe dipped in wax to give them an ooey gooey look.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Please, please tell me you're going to walk around with a Bailey's bottle or a drawing of a Bailey's bottle. Lol, I love old Gregg!

As far as the hair goes, I agree that the girl looks like she's wearing greens from a craft store. You could string/glue them together and spray them if they weren't the right color, or to make them shinier. Noel's isn't as glossy or as nice as the girl's. Honestly I like it more mucked up. Throw in some moss or shredded fabric. You can bobby pin anything in I'm sure depending on how your natural hair is, of if you're wearing a wig underneath.

Are you wearing a crazy tutu? Please, please post pictures of your costume when you're finished!


----------

